# Recommendations for a Vet in Rochester, NY



## LaWFuLEviL (May 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am new pup dad !

Need to get the second set of shots and de-worming done this week or next week.

Looking for a good veterinarian (reasonably priced) in the Rochester,NY area.

So far, I have heard and read to stay AWAY from Banfield found in Petsmart.

Thanks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would go with Mendon Villlage Animal Hospital. I do not know how it compares to other vet prices in the Rochester area. 

South Rochester NY Area Veterinarian | Mendon Village Animal Hospital, Mendon NY

They are the vets that figured out the aflatoxin stuff with Cornell. They have an eye specialist that comes in as well as a great radiologist that does ultrasounds there on certain days. 

I would ask what to do in emergencies. I don't know if you've had a pet before in the Rochester area, but VSR is the main emergency/24 hour vet and I just like to know in advance what I would need to do if there was a problem after hours. I see it on their website but not a lot of detail. 

They help Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Buffalo NY Rochester NY dogs when we get a weird case and are really caring and good.

Congrats on your pup!

EtA: Forgot, heard good things about Clark too, and have had animals seen very successfully by one of their newer vets, but no real experience there: http://clarkanimalcare.com/


----------



## LaWFuLEviL (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.

Sorry saw this post after a long time.

I ended up going to Brighton Animal Hospital. Great guys !



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would go with Mendon Villlage Animal Hospital. I do not know how it compares to other vet prices in the Rochester area.
> 
> South Rochester NY Area Veterinarian | Mendon Village Animal Hospital, Mendon NY
> 
> ...


----------

